# Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?



## Baddy89 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

also bin Freitag und Samstag in Maastricht unterwegs und hätte an beiden Tagen n paar Stunden Zeit zum Angeln...

nun frage ich euch : Wo kann ich dort gut angeln?? Besonders auf Raubfisch...was kosten die Papiere und wo bekomme ich sie? Was muss ich beachten, um nicht eine aufs Maul zu bekommen  ?

Bitte kommt mir nicht mit der Suche..das sind einfach zu viele Infos..kann die momentan leider nicht filtern.

Bin für jede Info dankbar 

Achja bevorzugt Raubfischangeln...aber zur Not ginge auch Feedern am Strom. Danke Leute.


----------



## Drag (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Was muss ich beachten, um nicht eine aufs Maul zu bekommen  ?



Würde mich auch interessieren. xD


----------



## peterws (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@Baddy89
Schade, dass Du an dieser Stelle nicht mehr input bekommen hast.
Aber es wäre schön, wenn Du dennoch Deine Erfahrungen hier postest, bin nämlich auch dabei meinen ersten *Maastricht-Maas-Angel-Zander-Trip* zu planen.


----------



## powermike1977 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

moin,

papiere bekommst du fuers angeln auf raubfisch am besten bei "d'n oepper" in m'tricht-heer oder beim flamingo in m'tricht nazareth (pass da nur auf, dass du keine 44 angeln, rollen 
und sonst was kaufst - der typ idreht dir alles an!).
angeln kann man gut an den weiern am fusbbalstadion und an der maas sleber - entlang der bruecken.

um keine aufs brett zu bekommen einfach locker bleiben und keinem karpfen (oder hecht) bei lebendigem leib den kopf abbeissen, hechte auf jeden fall zuruecksetzen und am besten sowieso alles aufgrund der schwermetalle in der maas nicht zum essen mit nachhause nehmen. in den papieren steht dass du 2 zander mitnehmen kannst. ach ja, muell aufrauemen, nichts ueber 1974 sagen und 1988 als das beste internationale fussballjahr allerzeiten loben .

prost und petri!


----------



## peterws (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> [...] nichts ueber 1974 sagen und 1988 als das beste internationale fussballjahr allerzeiten loben .
> 
> prost und petri!



Werde ich mir zu Herz nehmen!

Wie gravierend ist das mit den Schwermetallen? Kann/Sollte man die Zander aus der Maas wirklich nicht essen? Zander ist nunmal so lecker.


----------



## schnupp (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir nicht sicher,aber meine das man seit letztem Jahr gar keine Fische im Raum Maastricht mehr mitnehmen darf.#c

Habe früher viel in Borgharen gefischt und viele Zander gefangen.
Wurde aber von Jahr zu Jahr immer weniger, weil manche Leute den Hals nicht voll bekamen und die Restaurants auf Deutscher Seite mit Fisch belieferten.#q

Habe mir damals mal nen Zander mitgenommen der sehr stark nach Diesel schmeckte und auch nicht so besonders roch.

Was das Entnahmeverbot angeht werde ich mich heute noch im Angelladen schlau machen und dann berichten.


Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## Roofblei (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hallo   #h

Mitnahme von Fischen in und um Maastricht verboten.
Steht auch in der Maastricht Vergunning.

Gruss


----------



## peterws (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



Roofblei schrieb:


> Hallo   #h
> 
> Mitnahme von Fischen in und um Maastricht verboten.
> Steht auch in der Maastricht Vergunning.
> ...



Wo steht das?
Habe mir den Vispass Anfang des Jahres geholt und jetzt das erste mal genauer studiert.
Bei mir steht nur eine Beschränkung auf 2 Zander pro Fischtag drin. Diese Angabe findet sich in der "Liste von Angelgewässer, Limburg, 2007-2009" auf Seite 8 unter "Besondere Bestimmungen. Nur für Hechte steht an gleicher Stelle ein Entnahmeverbot.


----------



## schnupp (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hallo peterws,
der Vispass reicht nicht.
Für den Raum Maastricht brauchst du eine gesonderte Karte, die du auch nur in Maastricht bekommst.

Ich habe sie mir damals bei flamingo geholt.

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## indefischer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hi,
es ist richtig, in Maastricht darf kein Fisch entnommen werden.
Hier gibts einige Infos. 
Wäre echt super, wenn einer mal von dort berichtet. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir dort die NL Papiere zu holen.


----------



## Borusse (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo peterws,
> der Vispass reicht nicht.
> Für den Raum Maastricht brauchst du eine gesonderte Karte, die du auch nur in Maastricht bekommst.


 
Hi,

das stimmt so nicht!

In der "Liste von Angelgewässer Limburg" stehen auch die Maas und Kanäle in Maastricht drin.
Dort steht auch ein Mitnahmeverbot für gefangenen Fisch.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## fantazia (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Was muss ich beachten, um nicht eine aufs Maul zu bekommen  ?


nicht in der öffentlichkeit kiffen:q.


----------



## schnupp (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hallo indefischer,
habe bis vor drei Jahren fast wöchentlich den Bereich um Borgharen befischt.
Die Zanderfänge wurden von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter, dafür wurden die Hechtfänge sehr gut.

Für Barben , Döbel und Karpfen absolut Top.

Leider treiben sich dort auch viele düstere Gestalten rum.
Deswegen würde ich dort nicht alleine fischen!!!


Hatte zwei mal nach dem Angeln die Reifen vom Auto zerstochen.#q


Kenne aber in der Nähe einige Plätze wo man noch in Ruhe, tolle Fische fangen kann.

Wenn Interesse besteht bitte Pn#6


Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## Jogibär (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@Schnupp und Indefischer,

wenn mich mein Niederländisch nicht im Stich läßt, müßte das (unter der Rubrik Vergunningen 2007) die hier sein, Oder?

Derde hengelvergunning
*(alleen  voor VVM-leden verkrijgbaar via secretariaat)


Gruß Jogi*


----------



## schnupp (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hallo Jogi,
ja genau das ist es.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## peterws (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@indefischer: Dein Link ist leider nur auf niederländisch, da verstehe ich kaum etwas. 

@Borusse: In der "Liste von Angelgewässer", die man/ich zum VISpass2008 dazubekommt steht nix von Entnahmeverbot für Zander, oder finde ich das einfach nicht? Mitnahmeverbot für Graskarpfen und Hecht ist klar.

@schnupp: Reifenzerstechen ... das habe ich ja überhaupt keine Lust drauf!


----------



## indefischer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Danke, Schnupp, für die Infos!#6 Pn kommt!
Ich schau mir das dann mal von oben an.



> düstere Gestalten


 Dann muss man noch düsterer sein :q.

So wie ich das auf der Website lese ist die "Derde Vergunning" für das Angeln mit drei Ruten (?). Ah, dort sind aber auch noch andere erlaubte Angelplätze, auch der Borghaven angegeben. Ganz schön kompliziert|uhoh:.

@peterws
Sorry, aber versuchs trotzdem mal zu lesen. Verdammt. Ich hatte da auch mal was auf deutsch gefunden- finde es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## peterws (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Habe inzwischen auch eine Seite in deutscher Sprache gefunden, siehe HIER. Dort findet sich aber auch nichts von einem generellem Entnahmeverbot für Zander. Lediglich wer nur den kleinen VISpas hat, darf keine Fische entnehmen, könnte das unser Mißverständnis sein?


----------



## Borusse (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@peterws
*
Hier ist der Auszug aus der "Lijst van viswateren"

Kanalen​Kanalen Maastricht bestaande uit:
Het Bassin en de Zuid-Willemsvaart​*​​tot aan de Belgische grens bij
Smeermaas-Lanaken​
*Het Afleidings- en Verbindingskanaal​*​​vanaf de Maas tot aan de Sluis​
_Het meenemen van gevangen vis is verboden. In kanaalgedeelten waar
woonarken liggen is nachtvissen verboden.​_*Julianakanaal + Berghaven te Born.​*Vis- en looprecht langs het gehele kanaal en de haven te Born, vanaf

Ich beziehe das jetzt nur auf Maastricht, nicht auf ganz Limburg.

Gruss

Chris​


----------



## indefischer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Mann, da ist aber einer scharf auf Zander :q.
Auch auf der Seite der Visstandsverbetering steht in der Tabelle eindeutig unter der Zeile :
VISpas VVM
(lidmaatschap + Verenigingslijst van Viswateren 2007
  + Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren 2007-2009
--> Verboden: -*Meenemen van vis*

Ist "leider" so.


----------



## gimli (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@indefischer
Unabhängig ob jemand scharf auf Zander ist: In wieweit gilt dein Hinweis für  2008?

Quelle: Overzicht inhoud en regels Visvergunningen *2007*

Ist meine Quelle falsch?


----------



## Roofblei (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Liebe Kollegen

Richtig ist :

Um in Maastricht Angeln zu dürfen braucht ihr eine gesonderte 
Angelkarte.Die bekommt ihr beim Flamingo.
Dies beinhaltet 
Vergunning VVM 
Vispas
Da diese Gewässer nur von Vereinsmitgliedern beangelt werden dürfen, sind sie nicht in der Liste v. Viswateren aufgeführt.
Auf dieser VVM Vergunning steht deutlich darunter das der Gefangene Fisch sofort zurück zu setzen ist.
Der Fang von Zander ist in der Tat sehr bescheiden
obwohl ich sagen muss das diese wenn man einen fängt
gute Grössen vorweisen was in der Vergangenheit nicht sehr oft vorgekommen ist.Leider ist beim letzjährigen Giftunfall
der Bestand von Rapfen gegen null gegangen was mich Persönlich sehr traurig macht.
Leider ist mir auch aufgefallen das sich sehr viele Angler dort an 
die Regeln nicht halten und trotz Verbot die Fische mitnehmen.
Ich bitte meine Kollegen die Entnahme von Fischen in dieser Region zu überdenken.
Danke 

Gruss


----------



## indefischer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



gimli schrieb:


> @indefischer
> Unabhängig ob jemand scharf auf Zander ist: In wieweit gilt dein Hinweis für  2008?
> 
> Quelle: Overzicht inhoud en regels Visvergunningen *2007*
> ...



Ich denke, wenn sich da was grundlegend geändert hätte, wäre es auf der Seite der VVM zu lesen.


----------



## peterws (8. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@Borusse+Indefischer

Ich glaube es Euch ja langsam, aber in meinen Papieren, die ich bekommen habe, habe ich es nicht gefunden. Und es tut mir leid, bei dem was ihr da auf holländisch gepostet habt, verstehe ich nunmal fast nix, bin dieser Sprache leider nicht mächtig.


----------



## Borusse (8. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



peterws schrieb:


> @Borusse+Indefischer
> 
> Ich glaube es Euch ja langsam, aber in meinen Papieren, die ich bekommen habe, habe ich es nicht gefunden. Und es tut mir leid, bei dem was ihr da auf holländisch gepostet habt, verstehe ich nunmal fast nix, bin dieser Sprache leider nicht mächtig.


 
Hi,

Du kommst doch aus Aachen. Kannst Du etwa kein Öcher Platt ? Ist fast wie niederländisch.
Ist nur ein kleiner Scherz. |bla:

Hier eine kleine Übersetzung: Het meenemen van gevangen vis is verboden = Das Mitnehmen von gefangenem Fisch ist verboten

Gruss

Chris


----------



## indefischer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

@peterws
Ist doch keine Schande. Ich kann eigentlich auch kein Niederländisch, aber lesen klappt, dank Übung, doch ganz gut mittlerweile.


----------



## peterws (9. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Bin halt nur "zugezogener" Aachener und mit der lokalen Mundart habe ich so meine Probleme. Danke Dir für die Übersetzung.


----------



## peterws (11. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Habe mich inzwischen noch eingehender mit den Papieren zum VISpas beschäftigt und auch den von Borusse geposteten Passus (bzgl. Mitnahmeverbot) gefunden. Ich weiß jetzt aber auch woher das ganze hin und her in diesen Thread kommt.

Ich habe das ganze ausgelöst mit Beitrag Nr. 3 und den Worten "Maastricht-Maas-Angel-Zander-Trip".


Tatsächlich habe ich immer daran gedacht in der Maas zu fischen und habe meine Informationen diesbezüglich bezogen. Ein paar von Euch haben aber anscheinend die Kanäle in und um Maastricht gemeint.

Sowohl in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren 2007-2008-2009 (dickes Heft mit weißen, blauen und roten Seiten) sowie in der Liste von Angelgewässern Limburg 2007/2009 (dünnes S/W Heft) habe ich folgende übereinstimmende Informationen gefunden:
Unter Limburg-Kanäle-Kanäle Maastricht:
"es gilt ein Mitnahmeverbot von gefangenem Fisch"
Unter Limburg-Maas:
"pro Fischtag darf man nicht mehr als 2 Zander mitnehmen"

Da dies aus den offiziellen Papieren, die ich mit dem VISpas zugesendet bkommen habe, stammt, werde ich mich auch an diese Regelung halten


----------



## Borusse (11. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hi,

ich habe das Mitnahmeverbot tatsächlich nur auf Maastricht bezogen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## peterws (17. März 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Nach der Diskussion um "was darf ich und was nicht", will ich an dieser Stelle aber auch kurz von meinem ersten Ausflug nach Holland berichten. 

Ich hatte empfohlen bekommen, wegen des hohen Wasserstandes nicht an die Maas zu gehen sondern an den Juliana Kanal.
Zunächst bin ich eine Weile mit dem Auto am Kanal entlang gefahren und immer wieder stehengeblieben um die Gegend und das Wasser genauer zu betrachten. Was ich so noch nicht kannte und was direkt ins Auge fällt, so ein  Kanal ist schnurgrade und auf den ersten Blick ohne jegliche Struktur oder Strömungsuregelmäßigkeiten (na toll). Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mich dann, in der Nähe von Roosteren, ans Wasser begeben und diverse Gummifische gebadet. Die wenigen uregelmäßigkeiten, die ich im Wasser ausmachen konnte habe ich sehr ausgiebig befischt, leider aber ohne Erfolg.

Nach der Schonzeit will ich die Maas-Seen genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und einmal in der Maas selber fischen.


----------



## @rloeser (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hallo,
bin neu in Forum und wollte mich kurz vorstellen:
Wohne in Stolberg und habe nach 4 Jahren Angelpause mir ein Angelvergunning für Holland gakauft. Früher war ich oft in Maastricht angeln weil es unkompliziert war.
Letzte Woche war ich zum ersten mal und direkt 2 mal kontrolliert. 
Vorsicht !!! Mann darf nicht mehr mit gefärbten Maden angeln wird sehr teuer, in Angelshop sagte der Verkäufer 1400 € Strafe.
Polizisten sagten mir dass mitnahme von Fisch verboten ist und ich tat so als ob ich dass wusste. 
Wen das Wetter stimmt will ich Samstag auf Karfen versuchen.
Kann mir jemand verraten wo ich  gut in HOLLAND ANGELN KANN und nicht weit von Aachen ist.
Tschüß#h


----------



## Borusse (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*



@rloeser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Polizisten sagten mir dass mitnahme von Fisch verboten ist und ich tat so als ob ich dass wusste.


 
Hi,

ist vielleicht besser die Regeln zu kennen und nicht so tun als ob. Kann nämlich ansonsten wirklich teuer werden.

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## @rloeser (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abenteuer Maastricht - wie gehts los ?*

Hi,
ja das stimmt direkt danach hatte ich mir die Regeln durchgelesen.
Gruss
Peter


----------

